# Good Start



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Got a late start ( 8:30 ). Before 9:15 I caught 3 puppys each 25 inches and a bluefish 19 inches. It was bait stealing time after that. Still a good day. Nags Head. Fishing the surf. Light wind.


----------



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow, good for you. Pretty slow other than a 24" puppy at about the same time and a few very short speckled trout today. I'm in Nags Head as well.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

I talked to one guy who said he caught 30 trout in around 45 min. near the pier the other day. I had a few good bites but they got off.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice, I was in South Nags head and we tried for a couple of hours but it was tough to hold bottom . The surfers were having a good time though and they were fun to watch.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

The same here on Saturday. The surfers were having a few good rides. Did not fish today, the old back was hurting too much. I hope to be back out there soon.


----------

